# Honda g160



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

G jaea-2218666 myi .
Engine was surging pretty badly. I replaced the spark plug and now the surging is way less than before but still surges a little.the old spark plug was black with carbon.is ther anyway to get rid of the surging issue completely


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Have you done anything with the carb?


----------

